# Wagon suggestion for senior



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sorry can't help, just wanted to say what a great idea!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've seen a lot of plant nursery's have great low carts for use as shopping carts. They are similar to little red wagons. You might check with a local nursery to see where the get theirs. Bring Meggie with you and the may sell you an old one at a discount. :


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

You might be onto something there *Oakley'sDad*. I may look around at Lowes and Home Depot.

Here's the wagon I ordered that is now a month back ordered:









Here's another wagon the same company offers: 









Anybody use anything like these?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Casey used to ride in a child's red Radio Flyer wagon. I put a blanket in it for softness, picked him up and he either sat or lay in the wagon. He loved it, because that way he could go along with the other dogs on our walks. Sometimes he would start out walking, then ride after he got tired.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I keep looking at Radio Flyers and loved the one my son had when he was little (too bad it was loved to death) but most of the recent reviews on Radio Flyers aren't good - now made in China, worries over lead based paint, flimsy wood... hmmm.... I may have to bite the bullet and go shopping in the real world. Scary! So much better to order over the internet and let it come to me.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Well - I worried for nothing. I just called Northern Tool to see if the original wagon I ordered was going to take another month to get to me and my order got picked up with their most current shipment. It is on the way! Will let you all know if it's a good wagon for our pups after we have time to adjust to it. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

check out little tikes toys.They make a good staff.


----------

